# Nasal foreign body removal



## katiejeanne

We had a 3-year-old patient come in with a tic tac lodged deep into her nasal cavity. Flushing could not remove it so they ended up using some Versed to allow the doctor to go in and remove what was left of it using a small suction apparatus. I would like to use CPT 30300 for removal of a foreign body, intranasal but it states "office type procedure". This patient was in the ER for the removal so can I use this code? I'm not sure if "office type procedure" is saying that it is only to be used in the office setting?

Thank you in advance! 
Katie


----------



## cblack712

30300 would be correct. I recall attending a seminar a few years back that stated that "office type procedure" only meant that the procedure was not overly comprehensive and could be done in an office setting for Peds PCPs, as well as ER, or other settings. Whereas, if the procedure required the patient to be put to sleep or have MAC it could not be done in the office and would be more complex (cpt 30310 w/o incision or 30320 w/incision) 
Hope that helps!!


----------



## katiejeanne

Thanks for your help!


----------

